# Lapierre Zesty Modell 2011



## Zesty_214 (10. Februar 2012)

Kann geschlossen werden.

KEINE LUST MEHR AUF DAS FORUM

Begründung:
============

JEDER HAT SEIN RECHT SEIN FAHRRAD SO ZU BAUEN WIE ES
IHM GEFÄLLT. JEDOCH AUSSER ABWERTENDE MEINUNGEN
BEKOMMT MAN HIER KEIN FEEDBACK.
VIELLEICHT SOLLTEN EINIGE USER UND SELBSTERNANNTE 
"BESSERWISSER" INSBESONDERE GEGENÜBER HOBBYFAHRERN 
IHRE SUBJEKTIVE MEINUNG ETWAS DEZENTER AUSDRÜCKEN
WIE "...zu dem Umbau sag ich mal nix, ...was soll n dass sein..etc.."

VIELEN DANK AN ALLE ADMINS DIE DIESE HINRLOSE KRITIK FÖRDERN

MIT BEDAUERN STEIGE ICH HIER AUS !!!

BYE​


----------



## vitaminc (11. Februar 2012)

Schutzblech an nem Zesty gefällt mir nicht.
Sattel vergessen auf dem Bild!
Hörnchen-Griffe, naja, wem es gefällt.
Und diese 2 Taschenlampen finde ich auch etwas oversized.

Ansonsten ist ein Zesty, egal welcher Jahrgang, immer ne gute Anschaffung!

Dein Voting in allen Ehren, aber hätte es nicht gereicht dein Bild einfach im Zesty-Thread oder in einem der passenden Gallerie-Threads einzustellen um sich ein paar Meinungen abzuholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zesty_214 (12. Februar 2012)

-----------------


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich nichts dazu schreiben. 
Aber es juckt mich dann doch
a) ein Fully mit Federsattelstütze
b) Musik
c) Fährst du mit diesem Geweih auf dem Lenker tatsächlich mehr als Kiessstrassen?
d) Touren Satttel/MTB Sattel. Entweder ein Sattel passt, oder er passt nicht. 

Und wenn du schon Bilder von deinem Bike präsentierst, dann doch bitte mit Sattel.
Das schaut ja aus wie geköpft . Grausamer Anblick.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Februar 2012)

> A) *wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil*, ich habe 2 sattelstuetzen und 2  Sättel. Auf dem Bild hab ich den Sattel grad ab. Auf der cane Creek ist  der respiro MTV montiert!



genau!



> B) mein Geschmack eben wie man sein Fahrrad verändert. Ich Suche lediglich Tipps
> Was man beim zesty 214 Mod. 2011 verbessern und verändern soll!



Veränderungen/Verbesserungen für welche Funktion oder Absichten?



> C) scheinbar schläft das Forum darum werde ich
> Mich wieder de-registrieren. Schade! Bye



Das schreibst Du um 01.41 Uhr und wunderst dich darüber tatsächlich?

*kopfschüttel*

Gruß!


----------



## Zesty_214 (12. Februar 2012)

*------------------*


----------



## Zesty_214 (12. Februar 2012)

-----------------


----------



## agnes (13. Februar 2012)

jedem das sein.

was möchtest du uns jetzt eigentlich sagen?


----------



## Zesty_214 (4. März 2012)

*-----------------------------------------------*​


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. März 2012)

Zesty_214 schrieb:


> Die Deore XT Hollowtech II - Kurbel mit Innenlager habe ich aufgrund
> der Testergebnisse verbauen lassen da sich der Reibwert gegenüber einer SLX vermindert.



Zu deinem Umbau möchte ich mal lieber nichts sagen. Aber woher hast du denn das mit den Reibwert aufgeschnappt?


----------



## vitaminc (4. März 2012)

Für Kiesstraßen halte ich den MK 2.4 vorne auch für too much, ansich kannst Du grundsätzlich RK 2.2 fahren.

Ob der neue Schraubensatz optisch was verbessert, naja, muss ja dir gefallen.

Übrigens: Man kann auch wenn man über Löcher heizt auch einfach mal seinen Arsch vom Sattel heben, aber wie sagst Du so schön: 



> ich denke das sollte jedem überlassen sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zesty_214 (4. März 2012)

=====> 

Last Statement:

A) Erst fahre ich den Original MK 2.4 mal ab bevor ich ihn fÃ¼r 3,50â¬ in die Ecke stelle

B) Mein Fahrrad, Fahrrad nicht dafÃ¼r da um 6 Monate damit durch die Pipes zu heizen
    um dann festzustellen uuch 2500â¬ kaputt... you know ? Warum sollte man immer
    Fully`s kaufen um sie zu quÃ¤len ? Wer sagt dass ich mein Arsch nicht aus m Sattel
    hebe ??? Ich fahr Touren um die 100 km am Wochenende und das manchmal 2x 
    die Woche.. aber bitte..Waldhoppser lacht nur.. ich lach mit...

==> ENDE


----------

